

Samsung could have bought Android - nagriar
http://hacksandstuff.com/android/samsung-could-have-bought-android-but-didnt_1234223.html

======
mcv
I think not buying Android was a really good decision for Samsung. I don't
think they would have been as good for Android as Google was, and a bad
Android would not have been much use to Samsung.

